# $43M gas station in Afghanistan



## waltky (Nov 2, 2015)

Sounds like somebody got one hell of a kickback...

*Pentagon spends $43 million to build Afghanistan gas station: watchdog*
_Mon Nov 2, 2015 - The U.S. Department of Defense spent nearly $43 million on a gas station in northern Afghanistan and has been unable to explain why it cost so much, a U.S. special inspector reported on Monday._


> The Pentagon “charged the American taxpayers $43 million for what is likely to be the world’s most expensive gas station,” said John Sopko, head of the Special Inspector General for Afghanistan Reconstruction, a congressionally mandated body. The amount was spent between 2011 and 2014 on construction and initial implementation of the station.  The gas station in Sheberghan, Afghanistan opened in 2012 and was created to show that compressed natural gas could be used in Afghanistan in cars effectively.
> 
> However, the task force behind the project closed operations in March and for that reason, according to the report, the Department of Defense said it did not possess “the personnel expertise to address these questions.”  “Frankly, I find it both shocking and incredible that (the Defense Department) asserts that it no longer has any knowledge,” the report said. It added that the task force reported directly to the Office of the Secretary of Defense and was an $800 million program.  The report found that a compressed natural gas filling station in neighboring Pakistan costs no more than $500,000 to construct. That would make the gas station in Afghanistan more than 140 times more expensive.
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. crude oil edges up after drops, but market remains oversupplied*
_Mon Nov 2, 2015 - U.S. crude futures edged up early on Tuesday, but the market outlook remains bearish as supply still exceeds demand and due to worries the dollar will strengthen when the U.S. Federal Reserve eventually raises interest rates._


> Benchmark U.S. crude futures CLc1 were trading at $46.27 per barrel at 7.28 p.m. ET, up 13 cents from their last settlement. The slight rise followed falls in the previous session as Russian production hit a post-Soviet peak while China's demand outlook weakened.  "Crude continues to remain under pressure due to emerging supply-side news and slowing Chinese demand. Russian oil output broke a post-Soviet record in October for the fourth time this year. News from Iran is also painting a negative picture," ANZ bank said in a morning note.
> 
> In North America, U.S. crude oil stockpiles likely rose by 2.7 million barrels last week, growing for a sixth consecutive week, a Reuters poll showed. Industry group the American Petroleum Institute (API) will issue its preliminary inventory data on Tuesday before official numbers on Wednesday from the U.S. government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 2, 2015)

I started a thread on this earlier, hon. Tell Granny to go look for it, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2015)

43 mil for gas station in afgan..compliments of USA | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2015)

*The $43 Million “Gas Station” in Afghanistan Wasn't a Gas Station*



It was part of a massive effort to bring the giant Shebergan gas field back into production.



_That ongoing effort includes the full spectrum of gas production, processing, transmission, and distribution infrastructure, along with market development, capacity-building, and establishment of the legal, regulatory, and policy frameworks to make it all work._



We all know there have been millions, if not billions of dollars of waste and fraud in Afghanistan, but the truth needs to come out when it can.



Read the full story @ The Myth of the $43-Million Gas Station in Afghanistan


----------

